
Smallest Transistor Ever - cdvonstinkpot
http://newscenter.lbl.gov/2016/10/06/smallest-transistor-1-nm-gate/
======
cdvonstinkpot
One thing FTA that I don't understand is when they say the electron passing
through the MoS2 is heavier than an electron in silicon, aiding in
controllability. As I understand, an electron is an electron is an electron in
any substance, the only variable being the number of which are able to move as
is determined by the valence ring. If someone with a better understanding than
I could comment on this, I'd be grateful.

~~~
gus_massa
Short answer: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effective_mass_(solid-
state_ph...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Effective_mass_\(solid-
state_physics\))

Long answer: read my previous comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12660032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12660032)

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
Thank you. This is all brand-new to me & I find it quite interesting. It took
me a while to wrap my head around it though. This is how I understand it now-
please correct me if I'm wrong.

The electron tar ball 'weight' is determined by the amount of perturbation
happening in those atoms as is determined by the material/substance in which
those atoms exist. The electron tar ball is like the 'sum' of the bare
electron's mass plus the effect of the perturbation in the surrounding
environment, resulting in an effective 'weight', or influencing force of more
than the bare electron's mass. If I understand correctly, the electron which
is surrounded by additional atomic components can be ejected into a vacuum, &
in this case will only be able to affect another anything based on its own
mass, devoid of additional forces contributed by perturbation in the
surrounding atom componentry- since it left its proximity to go into the
vacuum.

